# martin cheetah problems



## deerhunter24 (Jul 15, 2010)

i have a martin cheetah that i put a qad rest on it shoots good through paper but i have to turn the fletchings on my shaft to clear the cables at rest. it touches the cables if you were to knock it straight on like i would normally. and i dont have the string stop and am getting alot of noise at release. will martins string stop work i have no idea what year bow my martin is?
thanks for any advice


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

If you post some pics I might be able to tell which year modle it is. I also have a Cheetah and I've been looking at the all the slight changes that Martin has made over the past couple of years so I might be able to pick it out if it is only a couple of years old. If you have a hole in the back of the riser then you can get a Martin string stop and it will work. If you don't have a hole in the back of the riser, then you might have to do what I did and get an STS that mounts in the front in the stabilizer bushing. As far as the fletching touching your cables, the cable glide bar should be angled such that you can put the bow in a press, loosen the two allen set screws that hold the bar in place, and twist the bar to push the cables out. Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

I also shoot a martin cheetah with a qad rest, and have had no problems. If you post some picts i might be able to help I know my the 2010 came with a straight cable glide bar so turning it wont do much if thats the case. would love to help with if you can post a pic


----------



## deerhunter24 (Jul 15, 2010)

i took some picts there not great but they give the idea what im talkin about. thanks guys
zack


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

it looks like you need to put the cable on the other side of your cable glide bar. You will probably need to take the bar off to do this, but it is pretty simple. good luck and i hope this helps. let me know

nate


----------



## sixpack1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I used to shoot a Cheetah and I agree with ncraun the cable slide is on the wrong side. That will definately cause contact between the fletching and cable...


----------



## deerhunter24 (Jul 15, 2010)

so i just need to flip the slid to the other side wont that mess with anything? all my other bows are set up this way?
thanks
zack


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

no it wont mess anything up. My cheetah is set up on the other side and shoots great


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

ncraun said:


> it looks like you need to put the cable on the other side of your cable glide bar. You will probably need to take the bar off to do this, but it is pretty simple. good luck and i hope this helps. let me know
> 
> nate


I would actually disagree. The Cheetah is designed for the cables to be on thet inside of the glide bar, not the outside. Moving the cables to the other side might give you a lot of limb twist. It probably won't hurt anything to try, but you might have some accuracy issues. You probably just need to shop around for a different cable slide that holds the cables closer to the bar. Just my .02!! -Chris


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

I would have to agree with Bowhunterprime if you move the cable slide to the other side your cables will be sliding on the bar and only separated by the slide. You need to find a slide that dosen't have such large lots for your cables.The Alpine slide might work I put one on mine but it pulled them to much and chaffed the cables.


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

after going home and taking a second look at my cheetah i must appologize for giving you the wront info. my cheetah actually does have the cable slide on the inside, however i have no prob with my cables touching my fletchings. In fact i have about a half inch of clearance. now i agree with bowhunter prime and getting different slide might help. its odd that they touch because i have the same slide you currently have. Im curious to see what you find to fix this.


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

Maybe getting a different bar would help one with a bend in it. Hopefully you could set it just enough for clearance and not get any limb twist. what do you guys think?


----------



## deerhunter24 (Jul 15, 2010)

got it i tried flipping it and the cables just rode on the rod so i grabbed a spare slide i had layin around and tossed it on perfect got clearance and shoots good. thanks guys


----------



## bronko22000 (Mar 31, 2010)

Your cable rod set up is a bit different than the one on my cheetah. I would also suggest getting a new rod with a 'dogleg' so you can keep your slide on the inside and rotate and lock the new bar where you get enough clearance. You can pick up a std. 
3/8" bar at any archery shop. Maybe ask around. Maybe one of your buddies has one. If you have your cables too far to the side by may begin to have cam problems. If you cant find one, send me a pm. My buddy has an old PSE with a cracked limb. Maybe I can harpoon the rod from it for you.


----------

